# بمناسبة الشتاء التدفئة بامان



## safety113 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

روابط لموقع جميل
يدلنا على انواع حفر النار وانواع المدافئ وكيفية بنائها








Fire Pit Design Ideas
Fire Pit Ideas
How to Build Your Own Fire Pit
How to Build a Gas Fire Pit
Fire Pit Designs
Fire Pit Plans
Patio Designs with Fire Pit
Outdoor Fire Pit Safety Tips
Outdoor Fire Pits : How to build a Fire Pit?
Patio Furniture Around Fire Pits
Propane Fire Pits Embrace Safety
Fire Pit Accessories To Enhance Your Patio
Fire Pits and Landscape Contractors
Deep Seating Patio Furniture Around a Fire Pit
What kind of Fire Pit to Buy?
How to Build a Fire Pit
What does it take to design and build your own fire pit?
How to choose an outdoor fireplace for your backyard
Gas Firepits: Safety and Maintenance
Fire Pit Safety
Patio Ideas for Small Backyards
How to Build a Fire Pit with Rocks
Outdoor Fire Pit Ideas
Outdoor Fire Pit Design


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (30 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور أخي أحمد
موقع مفيد


----------



## خلوف العراقي (25 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

